# cat trouble



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

i have caught a cat poking about the garden every morning i look out of the window, is there anything i can do ?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

be very care full of how to say that.


----------



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

i didnt really mean it as i am a lover of all animals .but i dont want my birds to get eaten,i have a cat scarer but it doent seem to do anything.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe get a dog?.... I have heard cats do not like orange peel.. maybe you could spread some of that around.. or orange oil... do not know if it works just have heard that.. or one of those big water guns...


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I like the water gun. You get to shoot the can but not get in to hot water yourself. Win Win


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

motion sensor sprinklers(same they use for birds)cats hate baths
and have you seen some of the squirt guns kids have these days?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Get a live trap and then turn it over to animal control, or feed it that way it wont eat your birds


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh come on the water gun sounded like so much fun, Althought the live trap is better but you lose the fun factor


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the water gun is a stellar idea. I use a spray bottle to keep my cats off the table and counters. It works!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't mind the cats hanging around outside my lofts, I don't free fly my birds and the cats keep the rodents away from the lofts  They don't bother the birds because they know now that they can't get to them...and my birds are use to them hanging around outside the aviary.
For my 'inside' cats.....WATER GUN!!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe you could sit down with the cat and explain why you need him to stop harassing your birds. If that doesent work get your self a live trapto catch him and turn him over to animal control.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

If the cat has to cross a fence at a certain point, or access your yard from a certain point, this may be of interest to you.

(I'm trying to prevent several neighbor cats from coming into the small backyard garden where I feed local birds and some wood pigeons and turtledoves, but haven't yet come up with a good solution yet).

MultiVet SSSCAT Cat Training Aid


From a Cool Tools review, in Google Reader (perhaps you need a gmail account for this. Don't know).

http://www.kk.org/cooltools/



> This terrific product is perfect for dealing with minor stubborn behavior in your cat. I didn't like our cat going up on the counter behind our kitchen sink to look out the window, but every time I went outside, there she was laughing at me. I tried many different deterrents, but she was like the Borg from Star Trek. She would just adapt. SSSCat solved the problem.
> 
> SSSCat is a can of compressed air (like for cleaning the dust out of your keyboard), but with a motion sensor that sprays when the cat gets near. It doesn't harm or hurt the cat in any way, but it does condition them to avoid the area where the SSSCat has been.
> 
> ...


Costs about $22. Available from Amazon. Also from international distributors. One here in Belgium.

Larry


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

We mostly keep our inside cats away from things with citrus--but we do have one cat who is stubborn and doesn't care what it smells like if she's curious about it. 
Some of them don't like aluminum foil, but our cats have figured out that they can move it out of their way. 
Motion-sensing scary things (waterer, loud noise, scary figure that jumps out, whatever) work well, but could panic your birds too. 
If I remember anything else we've done that works, I'll add it.


----------

